# Three legged cat



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

While I'm still grieving Zenobi I was giving thought to whether I should eventually get another cat. I own my home, and there are no financial problems, so I was feeling that I should see what there was and I started to browse the local SPCA site There was this lovely black calico, as they listed her, but she only has three legs. I expect she's difficult to adopt, so I thought I should consider her. However, I'm wondering about possible problems. Would she have any difficulties do you think with the litter box? How would she manage the covering? Zenobi stood on three feet and scratched mightily with the fourth. Although it was probably what had got her so much trouble in the past, I suspect, I couldn't help being amused at her complete disregard for the litter she scattered.

I'm getting old and I don't want to take on anything I may not be able to handle. 

Then there's playtime. I'm thinking I shouldn't even consider the laser, or would she still be able to chase it.

I'm leaning heavily towards getting her out of the cage, and any comments on how to handle things will be appreciated.

I'd even keep her name. Kara.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We have had several members who had cats with three legs, and they did great! I wouldn't hesitate for that reason.  I think she'd love to chase and play.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Most 3 legged cats learn to adapt. Usually, the balance on 2 legs and scratch the litter with their 3rd. You will most definitely get a lot of joy from this cat, I'm sure - especially knowing that you're helping a special needs animal and you've adopted a cat that might have a hard time finding a family.

I'd definitely go meet her and see what she's like. I bet it'll be :luv at first sight!


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a three legged cat - Clover.

She is missing a back leg and has no problems. You can't even tell that she is missing a leg when she is running! She can't jump very high but still can jump enough to jump on a bed (or however high two straw bales are...). 

She doesn't have a problem with the litterbox either.

The one thing she does have a problem with is scratching her face on that side :wink: That's easily fixed with extra face rubs. She even helps by moving her stump like she is scratching her face herself.

Clover:

















Clover running - not a problem at all


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

I beleive their shouldnt be a problem. They do learn to adapt to their new bodies.

You can go on youtube and maybe watch some videos of three legged cats to see how they maneuver and its pretty spectacular how they do it. I would deffinetly adopt her.

If your really worried about the litter box thing, maybe you can help her out by getting a low rise litter box rather then a high rise. I also thing she could do fine with a laser, she would be just like your other cat.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I just phoned the SPCA to see if they still had Kara. She's out for fostering, and they plan to adopt. I'm happy she's found a place. In a way it was a bit too early for me to adopt after Zenobi.

Here's her picture.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What a pretty girl! She must be a sweetie if the foster parents want to keep her.

I can understand how you feel about it being too soon after Zenobi. It feels disloyal to the wonderful kitty you lost to bring another one in too soon. Although I do feel that in some ways it is a testament to the one that is gone that you miss her so much you want to have a cat back in your life again. For me it has helped me heal to have a new one to love. Also there are so many cats out there that really need homes.

I do want to say that I'm very happy that you are still hanging out on Cat Forum, even though you are currently catless.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

She's a cutie!


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

katlover13 said:


> What a pretty girl! She must be a sweetie if the foster parents want to keep her.
> 
> I can understand how you feel about it being too soon after Zenobi. It feels disloyal to the wonderful kitty you lost to bring another one in too soon. Although I do feel that in some ways it is a testament to the one that is gone that you miss her so much you want to have a cat back in your life again. For me it has helped me heal to have a new one to love. Also there are so many cats out there that really need homes.
> 
> I do want to say that I'm very happy that you are still hanging out on Cat Forum, even though you are currently catless.


I second that. I've lost several kitties in my lifetime and I've found that the best way to help with the grief - especially if you don't have another kitty at home after your other passes - is to find another kitty that needs love. After one of my best friends goes to the rainbow bridge, I usually give myself a week to a month and then I troll the local humane and no kill shelters. I usually pick out the kitty that would have the most difficult time finding a new home. One cat that I adopted had a missing eye and a whole bunch of nasty scar tissue on her face from being attacked by a dog. She was beautiful to me and she needed love. It made me feel good to have another friend and to help a kitty that was in such need. It was one of the best experiences I ever had. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you should just run out and get a new kitty - I'm just saying that if you feel like you want another one, go for it! The new kitty won't replace Zenobi, and no one expects her to. She'll just be a new friend for you, to help you with your grief and allow you to open your heart again. I hope you feel better soon!


----------

